# SATC Quiz



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hiya   

Would anybody be interested in a Sex and The City quiz in chat one evening if I set one up?

Emma xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Sounds good   i keep trying to watch them on paramount, cant wait for the film, does anyone know when its out?


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Me! 

Dakota film is out end of month I think


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Please please please. I love SATC. 

Film is out 25th I think. Saw an ad for it today. I only get to the cinema once a year but think I'll be off twice in a week with the Indianna Jones movie out the week before that.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Oooo i love indianna jones   i never get to the cinema (except last night for my friends 21st   ) either but there are some good films coming out


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Em are you able to do 10 questions for tommorows quiz


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh blimey   . What time for? I should be able to. I'm home from work about 7


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

For 8pm 
dont worry if you cant I am home at 1pm tommorow, so will do them then just join us for the quiz


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thats fine - I can get them done for 8pm


----------

